# OMG, 6 yr old Boy stuck in balloon flying over Denver



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Am i the only one seeing this on Fox news? He is inside of a homemade hot air balloon by himself and can reach 10,000 feet. They are trying to figure out how to get himout of the sky safely....... I will look for a link..


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.wqad.com/sns-ap-us-boy-in-balloon,0,5465756.story


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Live Stream - It says he's 8

http://www.wqad.com/sns-hot-air-ride-tivid-live,0,2607622.tividlivestream


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Main Frame.

Now they are clearing airspace at the Denver airport. They are saying he could freze to death in there....

Prayers sent


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

OMG! that is crazy! I hope he makes it. Crazy!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

He's at 8,500 feet


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

all i get from that link is obama speaking!


Main Frame 8 said:


> Live Stream - It says he's 8
> 
> http://www.wqad.com/sns-hot-air-ride-tivid-live,0,2607622.tividlivestream


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow rescures certainly have a challenge. Prayers for the child.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

I just see Nobama speaking to a crowd. I must have missed the kiddo.... Prayers sent for a safe return to the ground.



Main Frame 8 said:


> Live Stream - It says he's 8
> 
> http://www.wqad.com/sns-hot-air-ride-tivid-live,0,2607622.tividlivestream


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Does the guy know he's on the air live??


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

that is crazy! anybody know how it happened? that reporter would be banned from this website!!!!


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

It is live on T.V. on Fox News channel.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Dang watching it now, The camera man can't keep up with the balloon. Its climbing


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

It's at 6000 feet and moving 25 mph right now

It sure looks like it is moving faster than that, camera man is having a hard time keeping up.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Who has a UFO Saucer shaped hot air balloon. Honestly?


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

I hope they cut off Nobama to show rescuing the kid. Prayers.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ninjazx9rrida said:


> all i get from that link is obama speaking!


http://www.wqad.com/sns-hot-air-ride-tivid-live,0,2607622.tividlivestream


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

thabeezer said:


> Does the guy know he's on the air live??


 I would guess not with his mouth! I hope the boy is alright.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

looks like the kid is completely out of site now....wowsers...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

SargentMike said:


> It's at 6000 feet and moving 25 mph right now
> 
> It sure looks like it is moving faster than that, camera man is having a hard time keeping up.


They say he's going in circles


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The heli pilot is cussing up a storm... I dont think he knows he is on live air. Well the kid should be able to breath up to about 15,000 feet. I hope he stays out of the updrafts in clouds. I hope he bundled up. He will come down when the sun sets..


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Temps in that area from NOAA

*.TODAY...*
SKY/WEATHER.........MOSTLY SUNNY (20-30%).
MAX TEMPERATURE.....60-70 F NEAR 6000 FEET
55-65 F NEAR 8000 FEET.

He should be OK if those temps are accurate


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

This guy is cussing up a storm, hilarious


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Where are the parents?? Prayers to the boy!!! Hope this turns out better than it looks on the screen!!


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Lol, the pilot is requesting his audio be shut off to the public.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Guessing 11,000 feet and dropping


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

wow, he is hauling butt...


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

that balloon looks like a bag of jiffy pop


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

That thing looks like its hauling arse but apparently only @ 25mph


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I guess that's the movement of the copter but, it sure looks like that balloon is haulin arse.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

They are saying it's a Helium Balloon, and thankfully it looks to be headed in a South Westward directions towards Kansas at about 25mph. 

If it were headed towards the Mountains, updrafts would be a real concern.

What I am wondering, is how well isolated he is from the Helium.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

X2 Looks like a flying Jiffy Pop popcorn thing. Hope it turns out ok


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

This is painful to watch knowing there is a 6 year old (my daughters age) kid in there alone. This is unbelievable where were the parents.

He is now at 6,000ft.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Crazy


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

praying this somehow ends good....


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

guessing 15000 ft! Why the heck is a 6 yr old in a **** baloon anyway?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Imagine all the UFO sightings that will be called in when his altitude drops.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Dumb question of the day, is his reported altitude Above Ground Level or Above Sea Level?

AGL 6,000 would put his actual height at 11,000.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

If this is for real, how fast is that sucker going?

I agree it could be a big bag of Jiffy Pop!


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

It sure looks like it is deflating to me


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

6500 feet


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

video is crappin out.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Land softly please, without any highlines


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Now they are saying the base where the kid is, is made of very thin plywood.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Doesn't look good at all


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't know the first thing about hot air balloons but what will happen when this thing does hit the ground (going the speed he is) since he doesn't know how to fly it? I hate to think about it.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

YEa, it is going to take a miracle for this kid to live. It is starting to cave in, which should reduce its speed, but still...


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

metzger said:


> I don't know the first thing about hot air balloons but what will happen when this thing does hit the ground (going the speed he is) since he doesn't know how to fly it? I hate to think about it.


Apperantly there is no way to "land" this balloon because they said it was not meant to fly. No proper landing technique for it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

so do they just wait till he lands? What could they do to help? I am fresh out of ideas!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

This is crazy! Looks like a roof vent. Hope the boy makes it. Got a think hypothermia is a concern being up that high. I'd send a helio above it and shoot a dart through it. Make a small hole.


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

SargentMike said:


> Apperantly there is no way to "land" this balloon because they said it was not meant to fly. No proper landing technique for it.


not good, not good at all


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

anyone else still getting live video on the computer?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Ninjazx9rrida said:


> anyone else still getting live video on the computer?


 yep


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Margie Martinez of the Weld County Sheriff's Office said a sibling saw the boy climb into the basket before the balloon took off. Since the door on the balloon was unlocked, Martinez said it's possible the boy had fallen out.
The balloon appeared to be a saucer-shaped, Mylar-coated helium balloon, not unlike a party balloon. The craft was drifting eastward, authorities said.
The helium balloon was tethered to the boy's family home in Fort Collins, the Larimer County Sheriff's Department said. The boy got into the craft Thursday morning and undid the rope anchoring it.
The department said the dome-shaped balloon is 20 feet long and 5 feet high.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I really don't see anyway for the kid to have got in there....no doors....zippers...ect.


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

Highly skilled skydiver? Don't know how in the world they will be able to help the kid. I hope he makes it out ok.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> This is crazy! Looks like a roof vent. Hope the boy makes it. Got a think hypothermia is a concern being up that high. I'd send a helio above it and shoot a dart through it. Make a small hole.


Kind of what i was thinking....i would imagine no one wants to take that risk. Doign that, then it crashes, then the parents sue the **** out of them.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

007 said:


> I really don't see anyway for the kid to have got in there....no doors....zippers...ect.


I do see a little door on it now.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

yes


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Did it finally crash? looked away a sec, now all i see is footage of emergency vehicles.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Its a storm tracking balloon, the boys Dad is a storm chaser.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

The Emergency vehicles are following the Balloon


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Yams said:


> Did it finally crash? looked away a sec, now all i see is footage of emergency vehicles.


No, still flying


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

900 ft


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

OK altitude reported is AGL. Puts him at 12,000' ASL.


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

I think its at 900 feet


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks like it is about to come down. PLease Lord let him be safe on the landing.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

man..it look like it almost hit those power lines....hovering about 200 ft


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

100 ft


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

HOLY ****...soft landing...wow.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

WOW, what a landing


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

It's down!


----------



## fishgal76 (Sep 20, 2006)

that's crazy, where are the parents?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

touchdown....


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

cut that thang open!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Somebody open the door.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

cool patrol cars


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

007 said:


> Somebody open the door.


no joke...where's the boy ?


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

007 said:


> Somebody open the door.


Wanna secure the craft first!


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Helicopters are being told to leave the area


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Nobody in the balloon


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

***?? Why are they all standing around?? Where is the kid??


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

there doesn't seem to be a sense of urgency.... ???


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

where's he at?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

no one inside


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

no kid? ohhh boy. I hope he was never in it in the begining!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

hoax? heh...reminds me of the telephone game in Kindergarten...except on a massive scale...gotta love the internet.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Either he got out before it took off and hiding cause he is scared or he fell out during flight......

The brother just said he thinks he fell out.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> where's he at?


apparently he's ok. WOW....amazing.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

No one in it. They think he could have fell out.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> apparently he's ok. WOW....amazing.


Where did you hear this? Hopefully your right.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

found a body elsewhere.


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

What in the H$!! is going on


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

CNN still doesn't know where the boy is. Fell out or off?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

JLes said:


> What in the H$!! is going on


I'm lost.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

I think we should just all wait till something is confirmed, alot of confusion going on here.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Rockfish said:


> No one in it. They think he could have fell out.


Hopefully right at takeoff! Otherwise...

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

SargentMike said:


> Where did you hear this? Hopefully your right.


Announcer on CBS news,com in the chopper was reporting he heard the boy was ok...I didn't see a sence of urgency or anyone get pulled out.

announcer is now trying to confirm. He just asked ' Didn't they say the boy was ok? '


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

i just heared found a body, but nobody in the media seems to know ***.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

okay, why are they standing around looking at it? wad it up and throw it in the garbage & get back to work.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Hopefully just a greenie stunt.
This is the one time you hope its a hoax.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

they are taping off the area and taking pics inside the balloon.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

WOW!! I just read all of this thread. I hope the boy is OK.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Not looking good.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Somebody in Laramie County reported seeing something fall out of the balloon during flight...... Hopefully not


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

my feed cuts in and out bad.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Anybody know what channel that is on Direct TV?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

"The boy was not inside the helium aircraft when it landed, CNN affiliate KMGH reported.
A sibling saw the boy get into the craft Thursday morning. Officials were concerned that the boy may have fallen out of it, an undersheriff said.
Margie Martinez of the Weld County Sheriff's Office said a sibling saw Falcon Heene climb into the basket before the balloon took off from his parents' Fort Collins, Colorado home.
Since the door on the balloon was unlocked, it's possible the boy had fallen out, Martinez said.
The balloon appeared to be a saucer-shaped, Mylar-coated helium balloon, similar to a party balloon. The craft was drifting eastward, authorities said."


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

No one in the Balloon?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Anybody know what channel that is on Direct TV?


360


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Ambulance left so no kid inside.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Sooooooo where's the boy?


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

Has anyone heard any more updates on the boy?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Search and rescue going on....


dang.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Being a LEO, I can tell you that if the boy had been inside the balloon when it landed, Fire and EMS would have made every attempt possible to save him. He would have been loaded and taken to the hospital. 

Since Fire/EMS didn't do anything the police have secured the site for the FAA to begin their investigation. 

I can only conclude that the boy was either never in the balloon or bailed out shortly after taking off. 

Guess we'll soon see.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Snap Draggin said:


> Sooooooo where's the boy?


Hiding under the bed hopefully


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

alien space craft cover up! im sure he is just peein his pants because hes bout to get a whoopin! i can see it now... "The next time you make national news, you had better won the Noble Peace Prize!"


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

So who's responsible for all the damage to the crop that they are tromping on?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like they were gonna do a UFO hoax


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

where's the boy?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm thinking that crop is the last thing on their minds right now. There is a boy missing.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope he's hiding out somewhere.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Well they might not be worried about it but whoever worked to plant them is I bet.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Looks like they were gonna do a UFO hoax


x2 - I agree.


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

Just a quick question, how long can the chopper stay in the air.....?


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Its not planting season.... Yeah, I figured there was no boy in it when the guy started hitting it WITH A SHOVEL!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

About the family


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm really hoping this turns out to be a hoax. The family of this kid are certifiable nutjobs.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

JLes said:


> Just a quick question, how long can the chopper stay in the air.....?


 All depends on the amount of fuel, to the amount of weight it is carrying. So if it is a pilot and 2 others, fuel onboard is calculated by weight not gallons, it could be anywere from 20 minutes to 4 hours purly depending on the chopper and conditions.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

FireEater said:


> About the family


HMMMMM, seems like some querky parents here. Not sure what to think......


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

JLes said:


> Just a quick question, how long can the chopper stay in the air.....?


 Right now about 20 minutes longer than we needed them to be in the air.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder if that was Obama trying to get to New Orleans :bounce:


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

This is starting to sound more fishy every minute..


----------



## crr721 (Nov 15, 2006)

Pray he was not in there


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

News is now saying the balloon did not hold enough helium to lift more than 100 pounds at best. Experts are saying its doubtful the boy was ever in it.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> News is now saying the balloon did not hold enough helium to lift more than 100 pounds at best. Experts are saying its doubtful the boy was ever in it.


That kid doesn't look anywhere near 100 pounds.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

rumor has it Brad Luby was flying it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I bet he is is stashed himself in a closet hoping this all goes away! I hope thats what he is doing anyway!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I'm going to wait till later to check this story again. Too many what if's right now.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

The ballon has landed and no one is inside.

Bigwater


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*Family known for storm chasing, extreme science experiments*

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/10/15/colorado.boy.balloon.family/index.html

Family was on ABC's wife swap. Darn I sure hope this little fella is safe.

Brandon


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Let's hope those kids accidentally turned Daddy's balloon loose and the one that is missing is hiding out somewhere. I know when Zach was about that age, he put a pool ball through the side of a 100 gallon aquarium and all I saw was him run out the door as my Ocsars were flopping around on the floor.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

i hope he did not fall out during flight. very sad situation.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Mont said:


> Let's hope those kids accidentally turned Daddy's balloon loose and the one that is missing is hiding out somewhere. I know when Zach was about that age, he put a pool ball through the side of a 100 gallon aquarium and all I saw was him run out the door as my Ocsars were flopping around on the floor.


Dang, Mont. that was a big tank. I have a 110, and i would just be glad nobody was hurt. i bet everyone was terrified. I get real nervous when my kids start messing around by it.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

The longer that goes by with no sign of the kid, the more i think this was a hoax, or the kid is hiding. As many helicopters and searchers, you would think someone would know something?


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Lets hope for the best..


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I am hoping that big brother wasn't playing a prank on little brother that went wrong.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't think it was big enough to lift a boy. I would guess a 6 or 8 year old boy would be around 60 to 80 lbs. If he did get in it would it go to 15K feet?

Mont how was that clean up? 100 gallons? That sounds fun!


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Man thats not good...

The Larimer County Sheriff's deputy thought he saw something fall in the area around County Road 41 and County Road 28

Police believe the boy, Falcon Heene, was inside the box when the aircraft lifted off around 11 a.m. 

Police say there are pegs on the bottom of the aircraft that indicate that a box was attached at some point.


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

"_A sheriff's official said the boy climbed into a box attached to balloon, but the basket was not found at crash._
_Eyewitnesses say they saw something drop from the air prompting authorities to perform a ground search for the boy."_


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

man this is about as confusing as the Pilar Elk thread. WTH IS GOING ON!?!?


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

just heard he is safe!!!!!!!!! at home on 740


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

they broke into the micheal berry show.


----------



## fishgal76 (Sep 20, 2006)

cant believe he was at home, someone has explaining to do


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Said he was hiding in a box in the attic!


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

He was hiding in a box, in the attic, above the garage...you called it Monty


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Well atleast he is safe for now...He best hope that behind dont get it...


----------



## firecyrus (Sep 7, 2009)

publicity stunt...


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*stunt*

The boy is a prankster. He and his other brother have alot of explaining to do and the parents may have to pay the bill for all the rescue and search teams.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

FOUND AT HOME


----------

